

Ask HN: Good tech recruiters in SV? - akbar501

Does anyone know of good tech recruiters in Silicon Valley?<p>Ideally the recruiter is experienced working with companies that require data engineers.
======
lscore720
Aline Lerner is great:
[http://blog.alinelerner.com/](http://blog.alinelerner.com/)

